# Hausgrind settings for aeropress



## carper2k (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi fellow coffee lovers

I has just purchased a Walnut Hausgrind from MBK what would be a good starting point for brewed coffee i use a CCD, Aeropress and a drip machine

Regards Paul Read


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

1.6 works for me as a good starting point


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

I have a feldgrind which is more or less the same and tend to start at 1.5 for aeropress. 2.0 for ccd.


----------



## carper2k (Jul 1, 2013)

Thank you for reply's, I am going to try it now


----------



## Darenf (Oct 5, 2015)

carper2k said:


> Hi fellow coffee lovers
> 
> I has just purchased a Walnut Hausgrind from MBK what would be a good starting point for brewed coffee i use a CCD, Aeropress and a drip machine
> 
> Regards Paul Read


hi what made you choose this grinder, I'm looking myself and would like to hear your thoughts ?


----------



## carper2k (Jul 1, 2013)

I had an aluminium hausgrind but sold it on due to needing to lower my coffee intake, I loved the engineering quality of the grinder. And I missed it lol they are difficult to come by but each time I just happened to peruse the site when they were available

Peter is building some now as he is showing pictures on Instagram he had preorder form available on the site but I think they were only available till the 7th.

I received both my grinders within 2 weeks

Paul


----------



## carper2k (Jul 1, 2013)

I think he is taking some to the Glasgow coffee festival


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Carper2k using your old one each day I tend to use 1.3 for v60 and tend to grind the for areopress at same setting


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Suppose it depends exactly where you mark zero or burr rub and on the beans - dose and water tho


----------



## carper2k (Jul 1, 2013)

Ohh good I will have to experiment


----------



## markf1988 (Mar 17, 2014)

A few Feldfarbs available now, managedto grab one! Looking to try it for my aeropress and chemex especially!


----------

